# Brake Dust



## marc (Sep 22, 2004)

What's a good brake/rotor replacement to avoid dirty looking brake dust.....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Rotor has little to do with dust.

I use Axxis Deluxe and Mintex Red Box for low dusting street pads. Good braking performance, with low dust, no noise. The little bit of dust is very light colored so it doesn't really show.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I can vouch for the Mintex pads. I am running a set now and the difference from OEM is dramatic.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

This thread absolutely begs the question....why doesn't BMW change the composition of the damned pad to begin with?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

AJAX said:


> This thread absolutely begs the question....why doesn't BMW change the composition of the damned pad to begin with?


Somewhere back in the fog of memory I seem to remember European environmental laws driving the composition of the pads.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for the Mintex Red Box here....

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

More like TUV regulations on pads, as I recall. But overall I wonder, since most of the aftermarket pads are certified for EUro use, including TUV cert.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Axxis Deluxe Plus is a good bet. Skip the old Deluxe. The Deluxe+ is simply better in almost every way.


----------



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

I notice no mention of Pagid brake pads. Anyone have experience/opinion on Pagid?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TR6 said:


> I notice no mention of Pagid brake pads. Anyone have experience/opinion on Pagid?


I believe Pagid is one of the OEM brands...if so they would not be a low dust option.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Never heard of a low dust Pagid. Some very good track pads though.


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> More like TUV regulations on pads, as I recall. But overall I wonder, since most of the aftermarket pads are certified for EUro use, including TUV cert.


I think that's correct; my hazy recollection is that the TUV requires X amount of graphite in the pads.

The Axxis Deluxe Plus are O.K. for the street, I've been running them for a while on the roadster. I do miss the bite of the stock pads though, even on the street. I don't miss the loads of brake dust, however.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The Mintex red box seem tohave good bite, with low dust. I am runnig them on the E46 M3 since Axxis didn't have any pads for the rears when I got tired of the brake dust.

IIRC the Deluxe has better initial bite.


----------

